# ground cover plants ???



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

what are good ground cover plants that will cover rocks and what not


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

anubias nana are great for foreground cover. Java ferns can be attached to rocks and driftwood to provide good cover as well.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

I believe java moss will work well too, but needs to be secured at first so it can attach.


----------



## Piranha_Adept (Feb 11, 2004)

I am currently exploring amazon micro sword plants. They are a cool ground cover. Looks like sod under water. Densly bunched blades of grass, and they don't grow tall


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

The only plants that i have in mind are Java Moss and Riccia Fluitans but they need avery good tie up in the rock with a fishing line.
For driftwood you can use the aformentioned plus you can attach Java Fern and all kinds of Anubias...


----------

